# ATTENTION:TiVo Support Representatives Dtv no longer trying to support tivo thr22



## gumbysucks (Dec 23, 2009)

I have 2 thr22 , and wound up with no on demand for downloads. I have equipment protection extra 7.99 monthly. Call for service and service tech installs 2 hr24's without trying to fix problem, I'm at work get call from my wife as to whats going on I talk to tech he says they can't be fixed. 
I told him to leave thr22's behind as I have shows on them I wanted to watch. Called directv get runaround ,get local service area phone number they tell me they only have one thr22 in stock for ny/nj area ? I was told to call back to directv and see about getting tivos fixed. It took me a few days and got a rude liar from tech service. tells me all kinds of bs how I only have 3 days to complain about different dvrs or I am stuck with them.(I did call back within the 3 days) I lose it with him and ask for supervisor. All went well with him. Got referred to different department. 
They have me reinstall tivos reactivate them and now are working except really slow hbo, showtime downloads. 
I have been told by numerous reps at directv that tivo will no longer be repaired or leased


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I've heard nothing like that officially. But it wouldn't surprise me, especially perhaps in certain areas where the service guys are tired of dealing with the THR22.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Well somebody is lying because you can still order the DTV Tivo on their website.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

TiVo doesn't care - it's not their product. They get their money from DirecTV regardless. That said, I very much doubt that DirecTV is refusing to service THR22s as a company policy, as much as they'd like to.


----------



## Cornelius (Dec 8, 2002)

Been attempting to order another THR22-100 from the website, and regardless of being offered one for free or $199, the system will still return back the error "There was a problem processing your order. Please call 1-800-DIRECTV if you require assistance."

I finally got a phone-rep to order one, but when the service technician showed up, the phone tech actually setup the order as a HR24, not a Genie, nor a Tivo. The installer said he only knows of 4 in Washington state (all approx. 100 miles from outside the Seattle area), and that they can't transfer between warehouses. His supervisor could only tell him to put the order on hold, and call the order # back.

When you do call them and insist on Tivo ... regardless of dept ... you'll find out the only high-def DVR's they have available to send, either as new equipment or even as protection plan replacements, are Genies or HR24's ... THERE ARE NO TIVO'S LEFT AT THE NATIONAL LEVEL. Even as a protection plan replacement, which I thought would ensure I could get a reconditioned unit should my THR22-100's break, will only get replaced with an HR24 (not Genie, since you don't have whole-home sharing on TiVo's). They can't setup an installation, because the tech will only put that unit on the truck. They can't have local warehouses send units to you, because the phone-rep's have no way to interact with district offices.

At this point, on Aug. 31st, 2013 ... DirecTiVo is dead.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

To be honest, you're really better off with an HR24 or Genie....


----------



## lamontcranston (Nov 14, 2003)

Solid Signal says they are still in stock:

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...inition-mpeg-4-hd-dvr-(thr-22)&sku=8546300065


----------



## gumbysucks (Dec 23, 2009)

More of a heads up, and to see if tivo reps responded. Because directv doesn't care about tivo. Reps have told me as much, tech who came out didn't even try to fix. Just went to truck and pulled out 2 refurb hr24's. At no time did he attempt to repair the upstairs unit. The downstairs unit was not even checked to see if it didn't work. He only turned on that tv after installing hr 24. Such great service for an extra $7.99 each month. I would have been a happy camper if they had upgraded to whole home dvr, BUT got nowhere with service reps or supervisors. I offered to start a 2 year contract for the whole home dvr, but no way. If I had wanted the hr24s I would have originally ordered with whole home dvr for free, when updating and signing for 2 year contract. So now they want me to wait til contract is up then upgrade to whole home dvr, or genie. I may just go back to dish. I started with dish when they had no installers for my area 20+ years ago.(had to buy and install yourself) Quit them over a $19.99 signal splitter they wouldn't give me free, when a whole system from directv was free. I have been very happy until now with directv. They used to actually care about customers when service was free. It's been downhill since.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You are expecting on site repairs? That's not the way it works. All they do is swap boxes.


----------



## Athenian (Jan 14, 2004)

stevel said:


> To be honest, you're really better off with an HR24 or Genie....


I disagree. We have an HR24 and a THD22, as well as an HR21 (which was a wholy unexpected upgrade from an SD receiver) and everyone in the house much prefers the THD22. Not a week goes by that I'm not struck by how much more intuitive it is and how relieved I am that I don't have to constantly coach the seniors in the family about how to do something.

After struggling for months with the R15s that were sent to replace our failing SD TiVos, we switched to ATT-Uverse and only returned to DirecTV when the THD22 was released. The TiVo unit is not perfect -- the Enhanced Content downloads are an annoyance, and the inability to participate in Whole Home is an inconvenience -- but the bottom line is that no one wants to replace it with a DirecTV recorder. Every time I mention connecting that TV with a different DVR, there is never any momentum to do so.

The only reason we got an HR24 instead of a second THD22 was that the TiVo unit doesn't support 3D and we figured it didn't make sense to have a non-3D receiver for a 3D TV. As it turned out of course, there's not a lot of 3D content available and we don't do much 3D watch anyway but we do use the Whole Home connection between the HR24 and the HR21 so it turned out to be a net positive.


----------



## NGeorge (Feb 27, 2004)

Glad I got my latest THR-22 when I did at the first of August. I called DirecTV to drop Starz (since I hadn't watched it forever) and the lady told me since I'm a long time customer (2000) I could get a free HD DVR upgrade as well as make Showtime and Starz free for 6 months (saving me money)...

I pointed out to her that I already has 4 HDDVRs on my account... One THR22, 2 HR23s and a HR22... But that I'd still love to take her up on the offer if I could get my HR22 swapped for a THR22 since it was MUCH slower than the others. 

After explaining the difference between a THR22 and an HR22 she did some digging and comes back 'I found it in my system but it's grayed out for being able to give you a special offer... It's $199' I then asked if she could talk to someone higher up to unlock it, and she put me on hold for a good 10 minutes... Comes back and says she was able to get it unlocked 'since you already have one on your account and we don't need to add another Tivo fee'. 

Anyway I'm feeling like I lucked out... I got it 2 days later and all is good... Looking at the invoice it looks like they charged me $199 plus $19.99 for shipping, plus 'promotional credits' for everything bringing it down to $0.

I hope D* isn't getting rid of the Tivo... Even as a boutique product it's nice to have... 

My optimistic side hopes they have a new model in store, but it probably isn't to be. Tivo has removed all references to the DirecTV unit from their website (they don't even have 'satellite' as an option to click to view available units).... And if I'm not mistaken, in 2008 when the THR was announced, they had signed a 5 year deal... It took 3 years to get it out the door... But we're coming up on 5 years from when it was signed so maybe this really does spell the end  

Then again I just saw a D* ad boasting about how they have a Tivo and Dish doesn't so maybe it's just a temporary shortage... The unit I got is brand new, and still has a production date of November 2011 (same as the one I got when they first came out) so maybe their stock from the first run is finally running out...


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Sad if true that directv is dumping tivo,I keep hoping that tivo would come out with a new 4 tuner tivo for directv,But i doubt that will ever happen. Someday you'll only be able to use tivo on cable.


----------

